# Navarre Beach 3/10/12



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

Went out with a group of guys from work this morning to fish the surf. The early morning produced several pomps, whiting, and blue fish. Later the reds started biting and I caught a decent size black drum which I released back to the gulf. All in all it was a great morning on beach. All fish were caught with fresh dead shrimp.


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Great report! I have been skunked the last 2 times using fresh dead shrimp...looks like I need to get back out there. Great looking drum


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Good job. I may take the little ones out there tomorrow


----------



## RipinLips (Jan 13, 2012)

Just when I was about to give up on Navarre. Thanks for renewing my enthusiasm. Oh yah, nice haul!


----------



## hookdropper (Feb 7, 2009)

Great day Jason, just made my weekend plan


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

hookdropper said:


> Great day Jason, just made my weekend plan


Went out this afternoon and the water was dirty... lots of weeds or something. Made the fishing hard. Maybe it will clear up by this weekend.


----------

